# Trail Cam Pics (from an email)



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I got this in an email today. Don't know if its true, but cool no less. I have only gotten deer, turkey's, cows and people on my camera's. 

Supposedly these pictures are from a guy in Montana, he came across a dead deer while hunting, so he set up a trail cam to see what critters might show up...he was rather surprised when he downloaded the photos


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow! That is impressive!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

The background remains stationary so it looks like real trailcam to me. Cool stuff there.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is probably at Bear Country USA by Rexburg. :wink: Anyways they are some cool pix anywhere they may of been taken.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he might want to pack some heat when he goes to retrieve that trail cam... no idea who or what may be watching... :shock:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I was thinking of investing in a TrailCam but have no clue as to models, makes, prices, etc. If any of you could give advice it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> I was thinking of investing in a TrailCam but have no clue as to models, makes, prices, etc. If any of you could give advice it would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.


Be carefull to hide it well. I hear they are always getting stolen.


----------

